# [Everlook-Allianz]- Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter Frühling" sucht neue Gefährten



## Menthros (22. Februar 2021)

Die familiäre Ü30-Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter-Frühling“ sucht wieder neue Gefährten.

 

Wir fiebern dem Release von ,,The Burning Crusade Classic“ entgegen und freuen uns die neuen Abenteuer und Herausforderungen gemeinsam zu bewältigen.

 

Wenn du Lust hast unterhaltsame Abende, wie z.B. in Karazhan, zu erleben, dann melde dich doch einfach auf unserem Guilded-Server oder Ingame.

 

 

*Adresse:                    guilded.gg/Zweiter-Fruehling*

 

 

 

 

 

*Ansprechpartner:    Feredir & Rabauke*


----------

